# Improved Modified choke



## musky01 (Mar 1, 2009)

I just got a free Improved Modified choke for my Super Vinci. Dont Know much about this size tube and I havnt had a chance to pattern it. Where does it fit in ? And where would I apply it to waterfowl, Im looking for a tube for over decoys and for 40 yards and less.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

IM is right before Full so i would say it is a little tight for what you are looking for. For within 40 i would go with IC.


----------



## musky01 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks thats what I was looking for. I really appreciate the response.


----------



## Trail (Dec 5, 2008)

Improved Mod is a popular trap choke. Between Mod and Full. Great for 16yard trap...maybe not bad for second shot on late season pheasants (a bit tight of my tastes...but could work)

Trail


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would say go pattern the gun.

I have seen IC pattern like a full choke with steel in some guns and IM pattern like no choke whatsoever and vice versus.

Personally, I bought a set of extended IM for my browning over/under and love it for steel. The pattern may be tight, but tight patterns mean dead ducks and not wounded swimmers.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Trail is right about the size of the choke but I have no idea why it would be popular at 16 yard trap. Pattern is a tad tight for that. Most folks I know shoot I/C from the 16 yard line with 1 oz. or 1 1/8 oz of number eights. Wide pattern - lots of pellets.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

ToConfuz said:


> Trail is right about the size of the choke but I have no idea why it would be popular at 16 yard trap. Pattern is a tad tight for that. Most folks I know shoot I/C from the 16 yard line with 1 oz. or 1 1/8 oz of number eights. Wide pattern - lots of pellets.


sometimes too wide of a pattern and your BB's will miss the target, most guys at the 16yd trap range shoot the mod. up to full.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My BT-99 has a fixed extra-full choke for trap. You want to be able to tell exactly where you are hitting on the target in trap so you can make better adjustments. Way different chokes compared to skeet or sporting clays. In sporting clays I actually use a skeet choke.


----------

